# Danny's Tank Journal



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, I told Dips I would get some pics up...here is my first attempt at a planted tank:

Plants:
Rose Sword 
Glosso
Hygro Difformis

Fish:
4 Neons
4 RummyNose Tetras

A few days after adding water:









After spreading out Glosso to let the roots grow in:









Close up:









Tank now, 2-3 weeks after being set up (just planted single Glosso plantlets:









Drunk on Christmas Eve:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

Previous inhabitant:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice dan


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

to a very nice start!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

henry 79 said:


> to a very nice start!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Are you using a mixture of white gravel and sand?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> Are you using a mixture of white gravel and sand?


I am


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

cool, danny, now i can see yur work! -good job-

why did u get rid of your cat fish? he was awesome in there..??


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> cool, danny, now i can see yur work! -good job-
> 
> why did u get rid of your cat fish? he was awesome in there..??










Cheers.

The catfish was moved to a bigger tank :nod:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> cool, danny, now i can see yur work! -good job-
> 
> why did u get rid of your cat fish? he was awesome in there..??










Cheers.

The catfish was moved to a bigger tank :nod:
[/quote]
pff--bout time u got that tankbuster outta there... where are more pics??


----------

